# Converting to DECA



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have my home network up and running MRV very nicely, but I am getting ready to switch over to DECA only for MRV.

This is my current setup:









This is what I plan to upgrade to:









My biggest concern is feeding the Zinwell 616 off the legacy ports on the SWM-16. I have seen where on SWM-16 fed another SWM-16 using these port, but wanted to verify that it could feed the Zinwell 616. I could always leave in the Sonora HRPID1422 and feed both the Zinwell 616 and the SWM-16, but that doesn't seem as clean.

Anything else I missed?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The SWiM-16 legacy ports are full passthrough, so your diagram is correct. Hopefully someone who is actually doing this will chime in with real world experience.

The splitters on the SWiM-16 side should be green label splitters.

Are you doing this upgrade yourself, or through DIRECTV? If through DIRECTV, all of that legacy equipment might be upsetting to a CSR or installer who thinks that all equipment must be SWiM compatible.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If MRV is working nicely, why upset the apple cart?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

That's a whole lot of DVRs!


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

old7 said:


> I have my home network up and running MRV very nicely, but I am getting ready to switch over to DECA only for MRV.
> 
> This is my current setup:
> 
> ...


So, ... my H23 was never upgraded during the beta times, so is it ready now? Getting ready to drop D* mostly because I could never preview and frequent weather dropouts despite service call for alignment but my only option here is C*. Other than the 99 plus 49 fee, will my contract extend? Don't have a commitment right now. No way will I lock in to an additional 2 years.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

iamqnow said:


> So, ... my H23 was never upgraded during the beta times, so is it ready now? Getting ready to drop D* mostly because I could never preview and frequent weather dropouts despite service call for alignment but my only option here is C*. Other than the 99 plus 49 fee, will my contract extend? Don't have a commitment right now. No way will I lock in to an additional 2 years.


IF no receivers are swapped during the upgrade, there is no commitment.
If a receiver gets swapped, then depending on the type, there is a 1 or 2 year commitment.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

old7 said:


> I have my home network up and running MRV very nicely, but I am getting ready to switch over to DECA only for MRV.
> 
> This is my current setup:
> 
> ...


Don't use the SWS splitters and it looks doable.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> The SWiM-16 legacy ports are full passthrough, so your diagram is correct. Hopefully someone who is actually doing this will chime in with real world experience.
> 
> The splitters on the SWiM-16 side should be green label splitters.
> 
> Are you doing this upgrade yourself, or through DIRECTV? If through DIRECTV, all of that legacy equipment might be upsetting to a CSR or installer who thinks that all equipment must be SWiM compatible.


I plan on doing it myself. I have come across too many installers that are intimidated by setups that are out of the ordinary. I would rather do it myself.

Yes, the splitters off the SWM-16 are (or will be) green label.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

harsh said:


> If MRV is working nicely, why upset the apple cart?


I plan on retiring 2 of the SD DirecTiVos soon and replacing the other 2 with HR24-500 DVRs within the next couple months. This is just a step in that direction.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> That's a whole lot of DVRs!


Really? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

old7 said:


> I plan on doing it myself. I have come across too many installers that are intimidated by setups that are out of the ordinary. I would rather do it myself.
> 
> Yes, the splitters off the SWM-16 are (or will be) green label.


You can add DECA to the HR20-700s without upgrading to the SWiM-16. You can use 2 4-way or 1 8-way splitter from the SWiM-8 (depending on whether it has a green label) so that you have free ports to send a third line to each HR20-700. These third lines would only be for the DECA cloud; the WB616 would still be providing SAT signal to the SAT in connectors on the DVRs.

The third line would plug in to the DECA, ethernet from the DECA to the port on the DVR, and a power adapter to power the DECA.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

old7 said:


> I have my home network up and running MRV very nicely, but I am getting ready to switch over to DECA only for MRV.
> 
> My biggest concern is feeding the Zinwell 616 off the legacy ports on the SWM-16. I have seen where on SWM-16 fed another SWM-16 using these port, but wanted to verify that it could feed the Zinwell 616. I could always leave in the Sonora HRPID1422 and feed both the Zinwell 616 and the SWM-16, but that doesn't seem as clean.
> 
> Anything else I missed?


Looks like you've done your homework .. Using existing equipment, you have room for 3 more DVRs, so you won't be able to upgrade everything and remain on the same DECA cloud with some creative planning .. 3 of the remaining "new" DVRs will have to be on their own cloud.

Secondly, keep in mind that there is actually a practical limit to the number of DVRs that can be in the MRV domain (regardless of network location). I don't know what will happen (Regarding MRV) when an 11th enters the picture.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Looks like you've done your homework .. Using existing equipment, you have room for 3 more DVRs, so you won't be able to upgrade everything and remain on the same DECA cloud with some creative planning .. 3 of the remaining "new" DVRs will have to be on their own cloud.
> 
> Secondly, keep in mind that there is actually a practical limit to the number of DVRs that can be in the MRV domain (regardless of network location). I don't know what will happen (Regarding MRV) when an 11th enters the picture.


But the DECA cloud can support 16 nodes. So it should be able to support the DECA to the router and 15 DVRs. Eight DVRs could connect directly to the SWiM-16. Additional DVRs need separate SAT input, but the SWiM-16 can provide DECA signal to the ninth, tenth, eleventh, up to fifteenth DVR by using a physical DECA with separate power supply for each. Theoretically.

assumes HD DVRs only.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I get the numbers, but the DVRs will only see "10 DVRs" with respect to MRV .. The network can support up to 16 devices.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Looks like you've done your homework .. Using existing equipment, you have room for 3 more DVRs, so you won't be able to upgrade everything and remain on the same DECA cloud with some creative planning .. 3 of the remaining "new" DVRs will have to be on their own cloud.
> 
> Secondly, keep in mind that there is actually a practical limit to the number of DVRs that can be in the MRV domain (regardless of network location). I don't know what will happen (Regarding MRV) when an 11th enters the picture.


I only plan on going to 7 HR2x DVRs. I plan on keeping the HR10-250 DirecTiVos (they still do OTA), but the rest of the DirecTivos should be gone in a couple months.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

old7 said:


> I only plan on going to 7 HR2x DVRs. I plan on keeping the HR10-250 DirecTiVos (they still do OTA), but the rest of the DirecTivos should be gone in a couple months.


Talk about simplifying your wiring. By the time you're done, the SWiM-16 will feed everything.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> Talk about simplifying your wiring. By the time you're done, the SWiM-16 will feed everything.


You're right, after I retire all the SD DirecTiVos, I could ditch the WB616 and feed the 2 HR10-250 DirecTiVos with the legacy ports on the SWM-16. I hadn't thought about that.

Another win for the SWM-16. :up:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup .. The SWiM-16 is turning out to be a workhorse of a multiswitch ..


----------



## rcruz2525 (Jun 4, 2010)

You would be looking at something like this.










Each 8 way splitters can be configure different depending on how many receivers you have and if they are using DECE or not.


----------



## SacR32 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just had mine done on Friday. They wouldn't let me keep the HR 10-250. Kept saying they system won't allow it to be on the account with MRV. So I had to de activate it. I'm going to call back to try and get it re activated.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

SacR32 said:


> I just had mine done on Friday. They wouldn't let me keep the HR 10-250. Kept saying they system won't allow it to be on the account with MRV. So I had to de activate it. I'm going to call back to try and get it re activated.


I think the thread starter said that he was doing this on his own .. but there is no legitimate reason that the HR10-250 can't be on the account. You just have to make sure to connect it to a legacy (non-SWiM) connection. If you only have one and have a SWiM-8 switch (not LNB) or SWiM-16, then you can use two of the legacy ports for the HR10-250. If all you have is a SWiM-LNB, then the HR10-250 won't work .. It's not SWiM compatible.


----------



## SacR32 (Feb 13, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I think the thread starter said that he was doing this on his own .. but there is no legitimate reason that the HR10-250 can't be on the account. You just have to make sure to connect it to a legacy (non-SWiM) connection. If you only have one and have a SWiM-8 switch (not LNB) or SWiM-16, then you can use two of the legacy ports for the HR10-250. If all you have is a SWiM-LNB, then the HR10-250 won't work .. It's not SWiM compatible.


I have a second older dish it is connected too. The CSR insisted she could not activate the MRV with the HR 10 250 showing on the account. I know it's BS, but she wouldnt budge.


----------

